# Eating a brown paper bag



## roxyllsk (Jan 18, 2013)

I give my buns things to shred in their cage - their favorite is an old phone book or a brown paper bag. Mac loves nothing better to hide in the bag and shred it.

I've noticed him eating some of it - is this okay ? He does have free-choice timothy hay, fresh greens, and pellets available at all times, so he's not wanting for food.


----------



## PaGal (Jan 18, 2013)

Thumper eats the paper he chews all of the time. Luckily the carpet fibers he tears up he does not eat and yes we are working on it.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 18, 2013)

I give Honey brown packing paper. She enjoys me throwing it over her & finding her way out. She usually then tears it up, but I know she eats some & it doesn't concern me. I'm assuming the paper is its natural color, not bleached & then dyed.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 18, 2013)

Brown bags are fine--our boy Ted just loved them. Cardboard boxes are great too as long as they don't have photograph quality pics--they are a plastic applique. Regular art is soy ink so that's fine. So is newspaper.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 19, 2013)

Paper bags are super fun! Sometimes I give them the paper grocery bags with the edges folded back so they stay open and they enjoy digging in them. Other times I will give them a paper lunch sack with hay and some pellets or treats in it and the top folded closed. 
I wouldn't worry about him eating a little paper, but if he's chowing down on it in favor of his other foods and stuff, I would take it away.


----------



## roxyllsk (Jan 19, 2013)

Missy, that is what I do - leave it open and they love to hang out inside then slowly destroy the bag. Best Bunny Fun EVER!!! 

And yes, they are brown paper grocery bags, the natural color ones.

Ok, I won't worry so much. I think he eats it because he can and maybe he's bored. He has no poop issues at all, but you know how us bunny moms worry about the wee ones.


----------



## Stone_family3 (Jan 21, 2013)

I've actually switched to brown paper bags at the store (when I forget my own) so Blossom has something to keep her busy. I also fill it with shredded news paper because she likes to dig in it.


----------

